# Red Wing versus Alden INDY Boots



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been checking out this pair of Redwings (link below) - made for J Crew... Very nice but they only come in a regular width. Redwing told me that they are similar to the 875 model (these come in E and EE) - but have a wedge sole (not a huge fan). I wear a thick orthotic for dress shoes and a thinner one for sneakers. The thinner orthotic might work with the regular width J Crew Red Wing...



I have never worn Redwings and I don't currently own INDY Boots.. I have a pair of Modified Last Medallion Cap Toe boots that I wear to work and am looking for something more casual for the weekends and for working outdoors.

How do these Redwings compare to the standard Alden INDY Boot? Looks like they are at least $100 cheaper.. They are both made in the USA and are Goodyear welted - both look to be fine quality.

Does anyone know of any 'serious' Red Wing dealers in NYC? The places I know of are a little too hip / young (David Z, Shoemania, etc) to know how to properly fit someone for shoes and I've never seen a good selection of them in Eneslow.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

From the pictures, it appears the Redwing model made up for J Crew, has a somewhat trimmer (less blocky) toebox than the pair of 875s (with the white wedge sole) sitting in my utility room closet. To my eye, the J Crew model is a much more visually appealing boot. I also have a pair of Alden's Indy boots that I have worn quite a lot. Quite frankly, I would be hard pressed to say either the Alden or the Redwing 875s was substantialy more or less comfortable than the other. All that being said, if you buy the J Crew Redwings, you will save a bit more than $100. Save your money...buy the J Crew boots!


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I have the J. Crew RedWings (Christmas gift) and I do love them quite a bit. I think that, in general, it's tough to compare the two. I really them for different reasons mostly because they are so different. IMO, the Alden Indy is more versatile that the RedWings. But, I certainly wouldn't give up my pair of RWs. 

PS...make sure you size down on the RedWings. My original pair was a 9.5D but they were too big. Returned for a size 9. Much better fit.


TT:teacha:


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

This is great Indy boot...



From the Alden of Carmel website.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

tntele said:


> This is great Indy boot...
> 
> From the Alden of Carmel website.[/QUOTE
> 
> They are very nice - buy at $380, I think they're a bit too expensive.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> From the pictures, it appears the Redwing model made up for J Crew, has a somewhat trimmer (less blocky) toebox than the pair of 875s (with the white wedge sole) sitting in my utility room closet. To my eye, the J Crew model is a much more visually appealing boot. I also have a pair of Alden's Indy boots that I have worn quite a lot. Quite frankly, I would be hard pressed to say either the Alden or the Redwing 875s was substantialy more or less comfortable than the other. All that being said, if you buy the J Crew Redwings, you will save a bit more than $100. Save your money...buy the J Crew boots!


If I can find a pair that fits, that's what I intend to do... I will probably need to width unless they are cut very big. Pretty sure they are only sold online, otherwise I would just stop into one the many stores they have in Manhattan...

I think the J Crew boots look nicer than the INDY Boots and the 875's - the fact that they are made by Red Wing gets me comfortable with the quality. I'm going to call J Crew and ask if they can get me a pair in a wide size..


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

Mike147 said:


> tntele said:
> 
> 
> > This is great Indy boot...
> ...


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Both great boots. However, for the money, I think the Indy boot is worth it. My only comment is the vibram soles can be a little slick on the snow or a wet and smooth surface.

My indy boots are the most comfortable work boot I have ever worn. The red wings remind me of the work boots my dad used to wear. Based upon comments from people that have both, I think the Red Wings may be a little tougher to break in, but I am sure their break in period is fairly brief. The 405s feel great from day one.

I think you will find people who have bought either one to be very very pleased with their purchase.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

joeyzaza said:


> Both great boots. However, for the money, I think the Indy boot is worth it. My only comment is the vibram soles can be a little slick on the snow or a wet and smooth surface.
> 
> My indy boots are the most comfortable work boot I have ever worn. The red wings remind me of the work boots my dad used to wear. Based upon comments from people that have both, I think the Red Wings may be a little tougher to break in, but I am sure their break in period is fairly brief. The 405s feel great from day one.
> 
> I think you will find people who have bought either one to be very very pleased with their purchase.


I'm going to try on some Indy boots and some Red Wings and see how it goes before making a decision. Though I love the dress versions that Leather Soul and AOC have I think I'm looking for a boot to kick around in - going to skip the Shell..

Quick question - how do you like the sole of the traditional INDY boot? It's leather correct?? What do you do about traction?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

You might want to check out Orvis' Gokey boots as well at the Russell Mocasin Company. They are both a little more nimble than the Red Wing's I've had, although the J Crew offering does look a little lighter. Red Wing does make a good, practical boot.

https://russellmoccasin.com/shoes_chukka/chukka_chukka.html


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike147 said:


> ...Quick question - how do you like the sole of the traditional INDY boot? It's leather correct?? What do you do about traction?


The soles on the original Indy boots are neoprene. It is fine, providing solid footing in most cases. Those "roughout leather" Indy's offered by LeatherSoul, have me taking a second look...talk about the quintessential Desert Boots!


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Those "roughout leather" Indy's offered by LeatherSoul, have me taking a second look...talk about the quintessential Desert Boots!


They're gorgeous aren't they? I thought about blowing way too much of my student loan money already, I can survive on generic mac and cheese for a while I think...


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> The soles on the original Indy boots are neoprene. It is fine, providing solid footing in most cases. Those "roughout leather" Indy's offered by LeatherSoul, have me taking a second look...talk about the quintessential Desert Boots!


What is "roughout leather?" I'm searching Tom's site and don't see a description of the sole.

Or are you referring to the uppers? I agree that the desert boots are beautiful.. Is Tom using a double leather sole on his Indy's? He uses Commando on occasion.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike147 said:


> What is "roughout leather?" I'm searching Tom's site and don't see a description of the sole.
> 
> Or are you referring to the uppers? I agree that the desert boots are beautiful.. Is Tom using a double leather sole on his Indy's? He uses Commando on occasion.


I was referring to the material from which the uppers were made. From the picture on LeatherSoul's site, it appears too hardy to be suede.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm sure Alden makes a fine boot, but I'd pick the Red Wings. I own the pair from J. Crew, and I love them.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Another option (though not a moc-toe) is the Redwing Gentleman Traveller (1911 is the model I believe) previously only avialable in Japan and Europe. You can get them at Zappos now of all places. A bit expensive for a RW boot at $243 but stunning. 
Sizing can be a bit wonky they say.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

familyman said:


> Another option (though not a moc-toe) is the Redwing Gentleman Traveller (1911 is the model I believe) previously only avialable in Japan and Europe. You can get them at Zappos now of all places. A bit expensive for a RW boot at $243 but stunning.
> Sizing can be a bit wonky they say.


Cool boot. I love that black cherry leather. Made in USA. Thanks for the heads up. Sort of reminds me of the Chippewa Katahdin LL Bean boot......

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...Id=49464&shop_method=qs&feat=qs&catalog_id=PP

$149 made in USA -


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Mike147 said:


> What is "roughout leather?" I'm searching Tom's site and don't see a description of the sole.
> 
> Or are you referring to the uppers? I agree that the desert boots are beautiful.. Is Tom using a double leather sole on his Indy's? He uses Commando on occasion.


The Indys in question have a commando sole.



eagle2250 said:


> I was referring to the material from which the uppers were made. From the picture on LeatherSoul's site, it appears too hardy to be suede.


They are indeed tan suede.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

familyman said:


> Another option (though not a moc-toe) is the Redwing Gentleman Traveller (1911 is the model I believe) previously only avialable in Japan and Europe. You can get them at Zappos now of all places. A bit expensive for a RW boot at $243 but stunning.
> Sizing can be a bit wonky they say.


They are nice - but don't come in widths so i'm worried they won't fit. There are a few nice Redwings that come in widths (the following comes in a widths for the dark leather but not the copper). They look a lot like the J Crew shoes at the same price but with an uglier sole:

I need to find a good redwing retailer in NYC - I've heard they have a company store on LI..


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

They're very easily resoled for about $45-$55 for vibram. It might seem silly to resole a brand new boot but if it gets you what you want......


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> The soles on the original Indy boots are neoprene. It is fine, providing solid footing in most cases. Those "roughout leather" Indy's offered by LeatherSoul, have me taking a second look...talk about the quintessential Desert Boots!


The neoprene on the "regular" Indy 405s can be a little slick. Otherwise, it wears well. Nice heal as well. A guy named Indy Magnoli sells a knock off of the 405 with leather soles and I believe it does not have the steel shank. It is a nice looking boot that comes in different leather covers.

The red wing and 405 are both great boots.


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

A thoroughly outstanding Red Wing dealer (and I mean the *whole* line) is Kenco, in Kingston, New York. It's a bit of a rather scenic drive, but you'll fall in love with both their service, their Red Wing selection, as well as other rugged footwear. They're also an extensive Filson dealer!


----------



## ryn (Aug 5, 2008)

Figured I would just bump this old topic for an answer. Looking to buy some of the Jcrew redwings, but I'm unsure of the size to get. I wear a 12D in AE. Also looking for pictures of these with some decent wear to them. Some of the threads on style forum only show new pictures.


----------

